

AngularJS Developer to Build with Kinect Data in Berlin  - BrianPetro
https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/255-javascript-angularjs-developer-at-pixformance-sports-in-berlin-germany

======
sehr
Shouldn't job postings be limited to the 'Who's Hiring?' posts?

~~~
KhalPanda
Really? I see job postings here all the time...

~~~
sehr
YC sponsored job postings notwithstanding

